# سرقة و تسرب صور البنات على الفيس بوك



## govany shenoda (11 يونيو 2010)

سرقة و تسرب صور البنات على الفيس بوك







تنشر صور عارية لصديقتها على "الفيس بوك" بسبب التنافس على جمع الصديقات

القاهرة: ألقت الإدارة العامة للمعلومات والتوثيق بوزارة الداخلية المصرية القبض على طالبة بالثانوى العام بإحدى المدارس الامريكية بمنطقة التجمع الخامس لقيامها بنشر وتركيب صور فاضحة لزميلاتها بنفس المدرسة على موقع "الفيس بوك" بشبكة الانترنت بسبب التنافس على جمع صديقات بالمدرس من الطالبات.

كانت الادارة العامة للمعلومات والتوثيق قد تلقت بلاغا من طالبة "17 سنة" بالمرحلة الثانوية بإحدى المدارس الامريكية بأنها فوجئت بإتصال عدد من أصدقاءها وصديقاتها وإخبارها بوجود صور لها عارية على موقع الفيس بوك على الانترنت وأن هذه الصور مركبة لها على أجساد سيدات عاريات.

تبين من التحريات أن صديقة الفتاة المجنى عليها بنفس المدرسة وراء الامر وأنها قامت بذلك للانتقام من صديقتها بسبب خلافات بينهما على إستقطاب أكبر عدد من الفتيات الطالبات بالمدرسة. تم إلقاء القبض على الطالبة وإحيلت الى النيابة للتحقيق .



يا جماعه الموضوع اصبح خطر جداً


ربنا يحافظ على الكل

بس برضه ربنا ادنا حكمه

ياريت بجد كله يخلي باله
كل يوم بنسمع عن حاجات جديده وحاجات خطيره بتتعمل بالصور دي فالواحد يخلي باله بجد وممكن تسالوا قد ايه اضروا بسبب الموضوع ده

ربنا مع الكل​


----------



## +Coptic+ (11 يونيو 2010)

*انا مش عارف اية لزمة ان حد يحط صورة علي النت اصلا
شكرا علي الخبر
ربنا يحافظ عليك*


----------



## marmora jesus (11 يونيو 2010)

فعلا الموضوع خطير جدا مش بس علي الفيس بوك
الصور علي النت عموما خطر
وعلشان كده انا نزلت اكتر من موضوع تحذير لنفس السبب
ويارب فعلا نسمع الكلام كلنا
مش نسمع من ودن ونطلع من الودن التانية
مش لازم نتقرص الاول علشان نسمع الكلام
ميرسي يا قمر علي التحذير
ربنا يسترها علينا ويرحمنا​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 يونيو 2010)

فعلا الموضوع دة بقا صعب جداا
واغلب البنات مش بتفهم
ربنا يفتح عقولهم بقا ويحافظ على بناته
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (11 يونيو 2010)

*انا نفسي الاقي اي حد يقولي اية لازمة الفيسبوك
عايز فايدة واحدة بس من ضياع دقيقة علية 
كل ماسأل حد يقلب عبيط وكأنه مسمعش السؤال*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جدااا للموضوع المهم جدااا


ربنا يحافظ على أولادنا​


----------



## النهيسى (11 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جدااا للموضوع المهم جدااا


ربنا يحافظ على أولادنا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع مهم وخطير*
*وياريت فعلا الانسان يتعظ *
*ميرسي علي التحذير*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 يونيو 2010)

*خبر مهم لكل البنات

ياريت كل البنات يخلوا بالهم 

وربنا يحمي كل ولاده 

شكرا علي الخبر جوفاني​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 يونيو 2010)

طبعا دي حاجة خطر جدا 

اي بنت حكيمة مش ممكن تحط صورة لها علي النت بعد الحجات اللي بتحصل دي 

موضوع جيد 
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ponponayah (11 يونيو 2010)

*ميرسى جدااااا للتنبية
وفعلا الموضوع بقى صعب اوى
وخطير اوى اوى​*


----------



## kalimooo (12 يونيو 2010)

موضوع خطير يا جيوفاني

الفيس بوك اصلاً صاحبوه 

سرقوه اي معلوماته

مع كل الاحتياط

الرب يحافظ على ولاده..


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يونيو 2010)

*تحذير فى منتهى الاهميه
يا ريت نكون حريصين وخصوصا فى موضوع الصور لانه شىء فى منتهى الخطوره
الف شكر يا جيوفاني
ربنا يعوضك *


----------



## Joly2010 (15 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع خطير جدا جدا يا جماعة*

* وياريت اى حد مضطر يحط صورتة يبقى مخليها بس للناس اللى واثق فيها من اصدقائة مش يفتح الخصوصية بتاعت الصور لكل الناس تشوفها 

وافتكر ان دة طريقة سهلة نوعا ما والكل عارفها *


*اما لو مش مضطر فيستحسن انة مايحطهاش اصلا ويريح دماغة *

*وكمان خلوا بالكم لان فى ناس بتعرف تعمل هاكر على اى جهاز كمبيوتر وتاخد منة برضو الصور الشخصية بتاعتة *


*ربنا يحافظ علينا كلنا دايما ويحمينا من كل شر *

​


----------



## govany shenoda (18 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرسي لمروكم 
الرب يبارك حياتكم
ويحافظ علي بناته واولاده من كل شر


----------



## tasoni queena (18 نوفمبر 2010)

انا طول عمرى بقول الفيس ده اختراع فاشل

اصلا مينفعش نحط صور لا على فيس ولا ايميل 

شكرا جيوفانى للخبر​


----------



## govany shenoda (18 نوفمبر 2010)

عندك حق تاسوني
انا قولت كده برضو
ميرسي لمروريك 
الرب يباركك ويحافظ عليكي​


----------



## انريكي (18 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع مهم وجدا خطير

نصيحة لكل البنات ان ميخلوش اي صورة لهم ع النت

شكرا على التحذير يا جوفاني

الرب يباركك


----------



## govany shenoda (22 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرسي انريكي لمرورك
الرب يحافظ علي كل اولاده 
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mero_engel (22 نوفمبر 2010)

فعلا بقي موضوع مهم جدااااا ومنتشر جدا الفتره دي 
ميرسي علي التنبيه
الرب يحافظ علي بناته


----------



## jesus.my.life (22 نوفمبر 2010)

هو مش موضوع فيس ولا مش فيس الموضوع بقى اخطر 
انا اعرف واحدة ابن خالتها كان بيهددها بالصور 
وواحدة تانية خطيبها نفس الموضوع
يعنى الموضوع مش فيس وبس لا قرايب ومعارف وصحاب لازم نخلى بالنا من كله مانثقش فى حد​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (22 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع خطير جدااا
مرسي للتحذير جوفاني
ربنا يحمي اولاده​


----------



## QUIET GIRL (26 نوفمبر 2010)

فعلا دي حاجة خطيرة 

تحذير مهم 

اكيد مفيش داعي نعرض نفسنا لخطر 

مرسي ليك


----------



## govany shenoda (30 نوفمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> فعلا بقي موضوع مهم جدااااا ومنتشر جدا الفتره دي
> ميرسي علي التنبيه
> الرب يحافظ علي بناته


 امين 
ميرسي ميرو لمروريك
الرب يباركك ويحافظ عليكي


----------



## govany shenoda (30 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> هو مش موضوع فيس ولا مش فيس الموضوع بقى اخطر
> 
> انا اعرف واحدة ابن خالتها كان بيهددها بالصور
> وواحدة تانية خطيبها نفس الموضوع
> ...


 لالالا مش للدرجه ديه
كده يبقي مفيش امان بقي
اخاف بعد كده اتصور مع اقربي
لا ديه مش قاعده ايوه في ناس كتير الشيطان بيسيطر علي افكارهم 
بس من الاغلب
ربنا يحمي اولانا


----------



## govany shenoda (30 نوفمبر 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع خطير جدااا​
> مرسي للتحذير جوفاني
> 
> ربنا يحمي اولاده​


 امين يارب حافظ علي اولادك
ميرسي ياقمر لمروريك
الرب يباركك


----------



## govany shenoda (30 نوفمبر 2010)

quiet girl قال:


> فعلا دي حاجة خطيرة
> 
> تحذير مهم
> 
> ...


 ميرسي ياقمر لمروريك
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------

